# Hyatt Beach House Key West



## jghall (Oct 17, 2013)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a agent in Key West to sell them ?  I know I could sell on Ebay but I am thinking I might get a better price with a local agent


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 17, 2013)

Here's someone who was responsive to my inquires as a buyer.

Cannot vouch for his sales track record or fee for services, but professonal, courteous and prompt.

If you go onto realtor.com, you'll find many, many, many KW Hyatts for sale. Read the listings there to see what they're being marketed for.


Don Heisler
Broker
Key West TimeShare Sales
@ Sea Winds Realty Inc.
239-542--2010




-


----------



## scooter (Oct 18, 2013)

jghall said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a agent in Key West to sell them ?  I know I could sell on Ebay but I am thinking I might get a better price with a local agent



What week and unit do you own and how much are you looking for?


----------

